
Stuxnet Worm Used Against Iran Was Tested in Israel - Mithrandir
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/16/world/middleeast/16stuxnet.html
======
rglovejoy
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2108199>

